# Wouldn't YOU Consider This a Problem



## MedicPrincess (Mar 30, 2008)

So...Happy Sunday, right?  Got there at 0600 today.  At 0700 we get a call for a "Sick Call" with SO on scene, reporting M pt c/o "leg pain."  After getting the story from SO who reports they found the pt laying in the side of the road, holding his briefcase, trying to hitchhike.

I introduce myself to the pt, and ask him what's going on today.  He says...

"I am supposed to take medication every day for my ED.  I have not had it today and am out.  I need to get my ED checked out, since I do not have my medication."  Now, there is only 1 ED I know of, and thinking this MUST BE something else, I ask the inevitible.....  "So, whats ED?"

No keep in mind, by this time the Medic from the FD is standing beside me, and the EMT on the fire truck is beside the pt who is leaning against a SO car.  With a very serious face, the pt confirms my worst fear...Erectile Dysfunction.

Still keeping it together, but wondering how in the WORLD, with all the Medics on duty today, did I get the patient who wants his ED evaluated?!?!  So, I ask him, "So what do you want to be taken to the Emergency Room for?"

He states, "I need my ED to be checked out.  I'd rather do it there, than here on the side of the road."

Of course I have to ask, still with a straight face no thanks to the FF who are barely keeping it together at this point.  "So, let me make sure I understand.  You want me to take you to the Emergeny Room, so the nurses and doctors can evaluate your ED?  You do realize that your lack of medication for your ED is not a medical emergency?"

And straight faced as ever, he looked right at the FF (who is shouldn't go without saying, those 2 are FF Calander COVER material!!!) and said...  "Wouldn't YOU think it was an emergency if you had ED and you didn't work without your medication?"

OH DEAR LORD!!!!  Would someone just get him in the truck!!!  As we turn to load him up in the truck, SO motions for us to come over.  The FF/EMT and I walk over while the FF/Medic and my partner load the pt.  I had asked them to check the pts briefcase before I put it in my truck....Inside the brief case was a bible, a picture of Jesus, and possibly the most diverse collection of adult reading material that could fit in one mans briefcase!  From the back of the truck, I hear the pt tell the FF/Medic...  "Don't let that other girl go through my briefcase.  She's a lady, and I've got stuff in there no lady should have to touch."

I seriously considered stepping into morning traffic at that point!!!  WHY! WHY! Oh WHY!!!  

*I LOVE MY JOB!!!!!*


----------



## MMiz (Mar 30, 2008)

Best. Post. Ever!


----------



## reaper (Mar 30, 2008)

Come on now. If it doesn't work, that is a true emergency!!!


----------



## Ops Paramedic (Mar 30, 2008)

Well, i guess he can't talk about the first thing that comes up...


----------



## certguy (Mar 31, 2008)

It's a terrible thing when a man can't stand tall .:wub:


Sometimes what we don't consider an emergency is from the pt's viewpoint .


----------



## BossyCow (Mar 31, 2008)

I gotta ask.. what did you put under R/O.. ED?


----------



## emtwacker710 (Apr 30, 2008)

yea what did you end up writing for chief complaint?


----------



## mdkemt (May 10, 2008)

OMG!  I totally needed this laugh.  It made my freggin day.  I wish I got this patient.  C/C ED!


----------



## TheDoll (May 18, 2008)

aw, i think it's sweet that he didn't want you to go through his briefcase. just a fella who is into jesus who likes to get his jiggy on! nothin' wrong with that!--except that is NOT a medical emergency


----------



## Short Bus (May 18, 2008)

That's AWESOME


----------



## LIFESAVER4U (Jun 3, 2008)

Great story some times the real life stuff is funnier than the made up stuff.


----------



## EMERG2011 (Jun 3, 2008)

BossyCow said:


> I gotta ask.. what did you put under R/O.. ED?





Perhaps something along the lines of "Failure to fly?"


----------



## Medic9 (Jun 3, 2008)

I love your story! When people say to me, "you have such an exciting job!" all I can do is smile. If they only knew what we go through in a shift


----------

